# Who uses cameras?



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Just grabbed a Hero 7 Black for Japan in a few weeks time. Had a Hero 5 Black and sold it off a few months ago. Was a really great Camera. Only cost us around $Au200 ($US140) to upgrade. We us a Smatree S2C Carbon Fiber Extendable Pole which is a lot more durable than the aluminum ones. Can't wait to check the Hero 7 performance out. Big disadvantage with the Gopro in Japan is battery life in the cold. Keep the spare batteries in a heated insulated sleeve but once out they don't last that long in -15C to -35C (windchill).

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...ailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1#customerReviews


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Donutz said:


> What is pissing me off right this very moment is that the Applephone software that Drift provides is only good up to IOS 10.2. My phone is on 12.1 . Grrrrr.


Psssst... over here, come join the grown ups on Android. This sort of age related obsolescence is much more of a problem with Fruitfone.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

I use an Ion Air Pro Lite. The picture quality's really good, & I prefer the form factor to the GoPro style, but unfortunately the software/app is beyond useless so I wouldn't recommend Ion cams if you want to view/edit the footage without copying it onto a PC first.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> Psssst... over here, come join the grown ups on Android. This sort of age related obsolescence is much more of a problem with Fruitfone.


The Crapple iPhone is the very first apple product I hate. (...yeah, yeah! Im a fanboi!)  

I've an old, OG & 2nd gen GoPro. The cold battery issue has been there from the start. That's why I have 5-6 spares. As @Craig51 mentioned, I keep them in a pouch with a couple chem pak hand warmers. 

Started out with a diy selfie stick I made from a ski pole acquired from the resorts L&F!!  (...btw, who drops expensive gear & just *leaves it??* :blink: Skiers... :facepalm3: 

I now use a store bought selfie stick that's collapsible down to about 18". I like it. Can't recall the name tho! :shrug:


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

Go Pro battery no beuno. They should not advertise snowboarding. Very bad.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Aztrailerhawk said:


> Go Pro battery no beuno. They should not advertise snowboarding. Very bad.


My wife wanted to get me one of these for xmas but I stopped her from buying after reading about this issue in several places. 
I have a Hero 2 (it's several years old) and it works OK in the cold. From what I understand, the older models that are still in the housing and have a slightly larger battery are able to do better in the cold than the hero 6 or 7. This picture quality of the Hero 2 isn't as good as the modern ones and it has too much fish-eye for my liking. 

As far as the hero 6 & 7 in cold, looks like Gopro has taken a step backwards.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Been using a gopro session. Light, simple, works. Keep it in the pack or a pocket on the way up. Lasts long enough for a day and been using it in 20 negs w/o problems. Don't have it out all the time and poke the snow with it of course. The instructions and support is batship, but works fine when you know what to do. Mostly use a shoulderstrap mount.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Drift is our go too. I have 3 of the ghost hd. There is no problem with using it on the old or new android ios.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I used to have such a drive to make vids and stuff, but that was when I was broke. Bought a Hero3 when it was still current, but that was long after the fire to create died out. After a few years of footage I still do not have much motivation to turn my boring looking footage into anything. It's boring because I'm too old to be doing tricks everywhere and dropping huge cliffs and doing park laps. Watching someone rip powder during a storm in trees is cool and all but after a minute you get the gist of it. Maybe I'm just too hard on my self?

Anyway I still have the Hero3 and a bag full of mounts and sticks getting a little use now and again. Never went full teletubby, but when on the helmet I liked to have it off to the side so my goggle is in the side of the shot. Can't stand watching shaky vids with nothing static to focus on, makes me wanna puke. 

And when I'm riding most times I'd rather enjoy the moment of shred rather than worry about footage.

As for recommendations. Unless you need 4K you can find old GoPros for dirt cheap used. New, the chinese knock off's are basically the same as older GoPros and are also dirt cheap.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

There's a really cheap brand called "Rollei". Anyone have any experience with this one?


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Argo said:


> Drift is our go too. I have 3 of the ghost hd. There is no problem with using it on the old or new android ios.


I've seen your sons POV footage, it's gnarly. Where does he mount the camera and which mount is he using for the POV footage?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I've seen your sons POV footage, it's gnarly. Where does he mount the camera and which mount is he using for the POV footage?


90% of the time Its on his goggle strap. Sometimes on his helmet.... we have poles and other mounts but the goggle seems to be a favorite.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

GoPro 7 Black. Hypersmooth is awesome.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

For Christmas I just got myself a Rylo 360° camera. To say I’m excited about using it for snowboarding and mountain biking is an understatement. The iPhone app is incredibly easy to use - I was able to get the hang of it in a few minutes. You don’t need a gimbal and you don’t have to worry about where the camera is pointing. It is always stabilized and always pointing everywhere. It immediately corrects the two most significant problems with my attempts to shoot usable footage. 

My goal is to shoot something like this. https://www.instagram.com/p/BrjwW_eFFan
This clip is shot with the Rylo mounted to the first guy’s helmet - it is not a drone or a following rider. It. Is. Amazing. It’s worth checking out their IG page and website to see what can be done.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Kenai said:


> For Christmas I just got myself a Rylo 360° camera. To say I’m excited about using it for snowboarding and mountain biking is an understatement. The iPhone app is incredibly easy to use - I was able to get the hang of it in a few minutes. You don’t need a gimbal and you don’t have to worry about where the camera is pointing. It is always stabilized and always pointing everywhere. It immediately corrects the two most significant problems with my attempts to shoot usable footage.
> 
> My goal is to shoot something like this. https://www.instagram.com/p/BrjwW_eFFan
> This clip is shot with the Rylo mounted to the first guy’s helmet - it is not a drone or a following rider. It. Is. Amazing. It’s worth checking out their IG page and website to see what can be done.


that is amazing footage. I wonder how this camera does in the cold ?
Hopefully you get some good footage and post a link to it here when available.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Kenai said:


> For Christmas I just got myself a Rylo 360° camera. To say I’m excited about using it for snowboarding and mountain biking is an understatement. The iPhone app is incredibly easy to use - I was able to get the hang of it in a few minutes. You don’t need a gimbal and you don’t have to worry about where the camera is pointing. It is always stabilized and always pointing everywhere. It immediately corrects the two most significant problems with my attempts to shoot usable footage.
> 
> My goal is to shoot something like this. https://www.instagram.com/p/BrjwW_eFFan
> This clip is shot with the Rylo mounted to the first guy’s helmet - it is not a drone or a following rider. It. Is. Amazing. It’s worth checking out their IG page and website to see what can be done.


Fantastic. And I was staying at the bottom of that very hill a few weeks ago.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Kenai said:


> For Christmas I just got myself a Rylo 360° camera. To say I’m excited about using it for snowboarding and mountain biking is an understatement. The iPhone app is incredibly easy to use - I was able to get the hang of it in a few minutes. You don’t need a gimbal and you don’t have to worry about where the camera is pointing. It is always stabilized and always pointing everywhere. It immediately corrects the two most significant problems with my attempts to shoot usable footage.
> 
> My goal is to shoot something like this. https://www.instagram.com/p/BrjwW_eFFan
> This clip is shot with the Rylo mounted to the first guy’s helmet - it is not a drone or a following rider. It. Is. Amazing. It’s worth checking out their IG page and website to see what can be done.


That is pretty amazing. I'll be waiting for a user review from you.

And videos.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> That is pretty amazing. I'll be waiting for a user review from you.
> 
> And videos.


Their IG page looks interesting. Amazing how they can make the selfie stick disappear.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Okay, here is my very initial review of the Rylo. It is incredibly cool and easy to use, but will take some tweaking to get the best shots. 

I mounted it to the front of my helmet with about 5” of GoPro joints. The first joint immediately bent so I had to take it off my helmet and hold it in my hand. That is definitely not optimal for this camera. It will take some testing to figure out how the camera should be mounted to minimize the seam where the two cameras stitch. 

This is the complete first run with about 5 minutes of editing. I never adjusted my grip or meaningfully moved the camera. The panning is all done with the editing software. There are no cuts - it is one clip. No question, the potential is amazing.
https://youtu.be/Wv5B7CZc5ig

After lunch I tightened the joint and put it back on my helmet. It is still not ideal as you can see the stitch right across my face, but again it has a lot of potential. Here is another video with about 2 minutes of editing. 
https://youtu.be/mo5dZ8cQKjQ

I had the camera in my jacket all day and on my helmet for at least two hours. The temps were not bad - probably mid-20s. I captured roughly 30 minutes of video and turned it on off a lot of times. At the end of the day the first battery showed empty, but it hadn’t shut off on me. 

Bottom line is that I will use this way, way more than my previous action cam. I’m psyched.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Their IG page looks interesting. Amazing how they can make the selfie stick disappear.



In order to do that, the stick has to be aligned along the axis of the camera where the two lens fields overlap. I also notice that their stick is bright red. I betcha a normal black stick won't work. My bet is the camera is set up to ignore that red color in that area, kind of like a green screen, so that the two cameras 'fill in' the stick with each others' footage.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Kenai said:


> The first joint immediately bent so I had to take it off my helmet and hold it in my hand.




Well, ya know, 40% of men over 40.... :rofl2:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Donutz said:


> In order to do that, the stick has to be aligned along the axis of the camera where the two lens fields overlap. I also notice that their stick is bright red. I betcha a normal black stick won't work. My bet is the camera is set up to ignore that red color in that area, kind of like a green screen, so that the two cameras 'fill in' the stick with each others' footage.




I wondered that as well, but it works just as well with a black selfie stick. The key is how it is aligned and how far the handle is extended. You can see the same effect when it is on my helmet and when I have it in my hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I may be wrong about that 'red' thing. According to the Instagram video comments, the skier used this mount to attach the camera to his helmet. I'm impressed at how much of an overhead field of view he got for what looks like maybe four inches of total extension. Kenai, you're definitely going to have to test out the FOV capabilities.

ETA: OK, I'm definitely wrong about the red thing.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Donutz said:


> I may be wrong about that 'red' thing. According to the Instagram video comments, the skier used this mount to attach the camera to his helmet. I'm impressed at how much of an overhead field of view he got for what looks like maybe four inches of total extension. Kenai, you're definitely going to have to test out the FOV capabilities.
> 
> ETA: OK, I'm definitely wrong about the red thing.




I bought that same mount. No way he used that mount alone - perhaps they just mean the actual helmet attachment piece, though it is not unique. The key to a shot like that is to get the camera a little farther away from the head - maybe 12”-16”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Kenai said:


> Okay, here is my very initial review of the Rylo. It is incredibly cool and easy to use, but will take some tweaking to get the best shots.
> 
> I mounted it to the front of my helmet with about 5” of GoPro joints. The first joint immediately bent so I had to take it off my helmet and hold it in my hand. That is definitely not optimal for this camera. It will take some testing to figure out how the camera should be mounted to minimize the seam where the two cameras stitch.
> 
> ...


Wow, that camera has now piqued my interest. Do you think the spots where you can see the splicing blur is a user problem setting up the camera, something with a quick edit using their software or something else. If an everyday user can get videos like their insta-video, that will be a very popular camera. Thanks for taking the time to upload a video of your wife ripping, you side slipping :wink: down the mountain :laugh2: and blue parallel boi taking that fall :jumping1: . I can tell you're friends with the skier, but at first I was ticked that he was encroaching on your line. Seriously, I was like who the fuck is blue boi, find your own way down. Haha.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

MMSlasher said:


> Wow, that camera has now piqued my interest. Do you think the spots where you can see the splicing blur is a user problem setting up the camera, something with a quick edit using their software or something else. If an everyday user can get videos like their insta-video, that will be a very popular camera. Thanks for taking the time to upload a video of your wife ripping, you side slipping :wink: down the mountain :laugh2: and blue parallel boi taking that fall :jumping1: . I can tell you're friends with the skier, but at first I was ticked that he was encroaching on your line. Seriously, I was like who the fuck is blue boi, find your own way down. Haha.



I knew someone was going to notice my side-slipping. I actually told both my wife and skier buddy to come right next to me as much as possible so we could play with the panning!

So I don’t know about the seam, but I’m hopeful. All of this editing was done with the iPhone app, which is perhaps the best software I’ve used. I have the Mac app and I’ve played with it some and I don’t think the software can actually edit out the seam. Maybe some higher end video software that can read 360° video can do it. I don’t know why I can only rarely catch it in the vids on their site and IG. I suppose they choose the very best. 

There is literally no setup to the camera. The only option you have is in how you mount the camera and, thus, where generally the splice appears. That is what I think will take some trial and error. I suspect it also varies a lot based on the lighting conditions and the terrain being spliced (same as stitching a panorama with still photos). 

As I’m not trying to make pro movies, just fun and cool things to share with friends and generally in the internet, I don’t think the splice will matter much to me. It would also be easy to use regular cuts to eliminate sections where the splice is obvious. The combination of performance and ease of use make this far more useful to me than a normal action cam that only points at one thing. 

Finally, from everything I’ve read the company is exceptionally customer friendly and updates everything regularly. They even used firmware to update the resolution of the camera for everyone who owned one. That’s pretty cool. I’m hopeful that as their software improves it will help make the stitching even less obvious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice video, that camera sure looks interesting. I read a bad review where the guy says the audio is bad but yours sounds fine. If your find out anything about the seam and how the skier got that wide shot keep us posted. Also TJ from snowboard pro camp/board archive posted some videos using insta 360 one x. I wonder how it compares


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Kenai said:


> I bought that same mount. No way he used that mount alone - perhaps they just mean the actual helmet attachment piece, though it is not unique. The key to a shot like that is to get the camera a little farther away from the head - maybe 12”-16”.


Yeah, I was thinking you could maybe take a backpack that's designed for carrying skis, especially maybe one that carries the skis diagonally, and rig up a camera stick into the ski straps. It'd be like having a big antenna sticking out behind you, but might be stable enough.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Donutz said:


> I may be wrong about that 'red' thing. According to the Instagram video comments, the skier used this mount to attach the camera to his helmet. I'm impressed at how much of an overhead field of view he got for what looks like maybe four inches of total extension. Kenai, you're definitely going to have to test out the FOV capabilities.
> 
> ETA: OK, I'm definitely wrong about the red thing.


He used the selfie-stick attached to that mount.


----------



## Damaged (Feb 23, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Not just teletubbie style, either. If you use a stick or a steady-cam or whatever. What kind of camera are you using? Do you like it? What would you recommend?
> 
> I currently have a Drift HD Ghost 1080p, which is a couple of years old. I just charged it up and tried it out, and it seems to be working. I have a teletubbie mount on my helmet as well as a stick.
> 
> What is pissing me off right this very moment is that the Applephone software that Drift provides is only good up to IOS 10.2. My phone is on 12.1 . Grrrrr.


360 cameras are very interesting. Check out the Garmin 360. It records in 4k. If you want to record everything around you (front, back, sides, up, down) it is probably the best of the consumer 360 cameras. This is one of the videos I recorded last year after some fresh snow. If you are using a computer you just have to click on the screen and drag it around to see 360 view of the video. If you are using an android camera then you can use it like virtual reality and turn around in your room to watch the video. 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/__BtBqtZC98" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Damaged (Feb 23, 2013)

Currently I am using the gopro 7 black. Probably the best well rounded camera. Yes battery totally sucks in the cold but I usually bring spare batteries. I also don't record the entire day because I know the vast majority of my footage is rubbish. 

The best part of the new gopro 7 is the HYPERSMOOTH technology. It really makes a difference. It doesn't stabilize it to gimbal quality but it is definitely smoothes out the shakes. Helmet camera footage is almost always boring but at least it is no longer vomit inducing. I used to have the old gopro 2 before any stabilization and it was just so bad. 


This is a helmet cam video I made using the gopro 7 black WITHOUT ANY GIMBAL. It is definitely smoother than prior gopro or other action cameras I have used. if you choose to put it on your camera or stick, it will definitely up the quality of your videos.


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/8qpgb5yBQ14" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Yeah, I was thinking you could maybe take a backpack that's designed for carrying skis, especially maybe one that carries the skis diagonally, and rig up a camera stick into the ski straps. It'd be like having a big antenna sticking out behind you, but might be stable enough.



Yes, I’ve seen a clip with the camera mounted to the backpack of a skier and it worked very well. The camera needs to be generally stable, but you’d be amazed how much it can bounce around and the footage is still great because of the image stabilization. It is electronic stabilization, but because the camera has 360° of footage it can take as much extra as needed to maintain the full aspect ratio. 

I attached the camera to my dog for my first test after Christmas and it was remarkably stable as he bounced and jumped. 

As long as I’m starting a YouTube channel for this thread, here it is ... https://youtu.be/XDeCPMmJm08


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Damaged said:


> 360 cameras are very interesting. Check out the Garmin 360. It records in 4k. If you want to record everything around you (front, back, sides, up, down) it is probably the best of the consumer 360 cameras. This is one of the videos I recorded last year after some fresh snow. If you are using a computer you just have to click on the screen and drag it around to see 360 view of the video. If you are using an android camera then you can use it like virtual reality and turn around in your room to watch the video.




The GoPro Fuse was the first one I saw a while back. They had a phenomenal video of a motorcycle in the Pikes Hill Climb where the camera could loop around and see the rider and then the road as he went around hairpin corners. I was looking at that one in Best Buy when I saw the Rylo. Obviously I went that direction after my research, but there are definitely options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Radialhead said:


> He used the selfie-stick attached to that mount.


The post beside the vid says this:

[email protected] This rider *attached this helmet mount (https://amzn.to/2CrPlbP) to the back of their helmet and extended it straight outwards* so it was completely straight off the back of the helmet. With Rylo attached on the end of it our software removed the stick portion of the mount to make it appear as if the camera is floating above and slightly behind their head.

Attaching it to the selfie stick doesn't make sense, since you wouldn't the extra length or the extra flexibility.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

I was just going by the description "This is not a drone ? Rylo Invisible Grip + Rylo Points enables incredible angles like this!" If it doesn't use the Invisible Grip, they're being a bit naughty.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

So I'm gathering my Drift camera and accessories, and my selfie stick, and so on, and starting to practice with it to get the best angle -- and it occurs to me that this is really the biggest advantage to the 360 cameras. You don't have to worry about setting up the angle on the helmet or on the stick. Just attach the thing and go. (Allowing for lining up with the seam, of course).

I like the POV in the Instagram vid for the Rylo, but I don't know about having that snake mount on my helmet. I may play around with sticks and backpacks this week and see if it's practical.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Damaged said:


> Currently I am using the gopro 7 black. Probably the best well rounded camera. Yes battery totally sucks in the cold but I usually bring spare batteries. I also don't record the entire day because I know the vast majority of my footage is rubbish.
> 
> The best part of the new gopro 7 is the HYPERSMOOTH technology. It really makes a difference. It doesn't stabilize it to gimbal quality but it is definitely smoothes out the shakes. Helmet camera footage is almost always boring but at least it is no longer vomit inducing. I used to have the old gopro 2 before any stabilization and it was just so bad.
> 
> ...


How do you get this link to work.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Damaged said:


> Currently I am using the gopro 7 black. Probably the best well rounded camera. Yes battery totally sucks in the cold but I usually bring spare batteries. I also don't record the entire day because I know the vast majority of my footage is rubbish.
> 
> The best part of the new gopro 7 is the HYPERSMOOTH technology. It really makes a difference. It doesn't stabilize it to gimbal quality but it is definitely smoothes out the shakes. Helmet camera footage is almost always boring but at least it is no longer vomit inducing. I used to have the old gopro 2 before any stabilization and it was just so bad.
> 
> ...


https://youtu.be/8qpgb5yBQ14

Edit- Youtube and this site is clunky, sometimes I'm able to link a video with an thumbnail image of the video and other times it just is a link like above.

Other Edit- Why did you point the cameras angle at your feet?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

MMSlasher said:


> Other Edit- Why did you point the cameras angle at your feet?


Seems like the perfect advert for the 360 cams that allow you to choose the POV in post.

The straight down at the ground veiw is annoying as fuck... I kept expecting the camera to snap forward at any moment.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Donutz said:


> ... it occurs to me that this is really the biggest advantage to the 360 cameras. You don't have to worry about setting up the angle on the helmet or on the stick. Just attach the thing and go. (Allowing for lining up with the seam, of course).


Exactly! That’s why I know I will use it a lot more than my Sony action cam.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

What would be the best settings for Hero 7 black for snowboarding ie 4k/1080/FPS.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Donutz said:


> So I'm gathering my Drift camera and accessories, and my selfie stick, and so on, and starting to practice with it to get the best angle -- and it occurs to me that this is really the biggest advantage to the 360 cameras. You don't have to worry about setting up the angle on the helmet or on the stick. Just attach the thing and go. (Allowing for lining up with the seam, of course).
> 
> I like the POV in the Instagram vid for the Rylo, but I don't know about having that snake mount on my helmet. I may play around with sticks and backpacks this week and see if it's practical.


As further evidence of this, while my wife is driving us home from the mountain I’ve quickly made a few short videos from today’s footage to share with family and friends. I had never done anything remotely similar with my Sony cam because to make anything interesting you have to actually edit multiple clips. It’s not like Rylo is going to be featuring these on their site, but friends and family love them. 

Testing the Rylo mounted with a selfie-stick in a backpack: https://youtu.be/f7wfKt8QBVM

Trying the selfie-stick in my hand:
https://youtu.be/U0Unsunf080

Trying to not kill myself:
https://youtu.be/CkuXsOER6ww


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Kenai said:


> Testing the Rylo mounted with a selfie-stick in a backpack: https://youtu.be/f7wfKt8QBVM


Did you work particularly hard at getting the stick solidly braced in the backpack, or just stick it in?



Kenai said:


> Trying to not kill myself:
> https://youtu.be/CkuXsOER6ww



I kept yelling, "Hit that jump! No, THAT one! Go right! Right!" :embarrased1:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Did you work particularly hard at getting the stick solidly braced in the backpack, or just stick it in?



First run (not uploaded yet) I stuck in the empty main pocket, jammed it diagonally in the zipper, and tried to snug it up with the side compression strap. It worked reasonably well and the video is totally fine, though I could not control the angle of the camera.

The second run, the one I posted, I wanted it tighter. I put the stick in the small sleeve intended for my probe and then jammed it in the zipper and snugged it with a small bungee on my pack. That was definitely tighter in the pack, but I don’t know if the video is really better. 

The disadvantage of the second tighter method was that the stick was more vertical and I think it will work slightly better if I can get the camera angled a little more away from my body. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damaged (Feb 23, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> Seems like the perfect advert for the 360 cams that allow you to choose the POV in post.
> 
> The straight down at the ground veiw is annoying as fuck... I kept expecting the camera to snap forward at any moment.


I find most helmet cam footage (including mine of course) kind of boring since the camera is above someone's head and not actually seeing what the person is doing so most of the footage is pointing straight ahead. It was trying to show what the board was doing while carving and trying to get my hand touching the snow in the shot.


----------



## Damaged (Feb 23, 2013)

Craig51 said:


> What would be the best settings for Hero 7 black for snowboarding ie 4k/1080/FPS.


For me I usually record in 1080 at 120 fps with superview (widest angle) to get hypersmooth and slowmotion ability. gopro 7 can shoot 1080 at 240 FPS but it will record with HVEC compression so I think you need a faster computer to edit it. Gopro 7 can also record 4k at 60 fps but some of the higher resolutions and higher FPS it will record with the HVEC compression and the hypersmooth stability is not available. I tend to use higher FPS for more action/fast moving stuff and 4K for more normal videos which probably won't require any slow motion. there is also a 2.7K resolution but I haven't used it yet.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Damaged said:


> I find most helmet cam footage (including mine of course) kind of boring since the camera is above someone's head and not actually seeing what the person is doing so most of the footage is pointing straight ahead. It was trying to show what the board was doing while carving and trying to get my hand touching the snow in the shot.


The best footage is with someone shooting you. My son and me share shooting. We use a stick as it's easy to point in the direction of the rider. My son is pretty good as he tracks very very close behind you whilst you riding. Sometimes it looks like he's only a few feet away. Drone would be okay as well but a bit of work.


----------



## Damaged (Feb 23, 2013)

Craig51 said:


> The best footage is with someone shooting you. My son and me share shooting. We use a stick as it's easy to point in the direction of the rider. My son is pretty good as he tracks very very close behind you whilst you riding. Sometimes it looks like he's only a few feet away. Drone would be okay as well but a bit of work.


Agree totally. Someone else filming totally beats out the helmet cam or whatever self mounts there are nowadays. Unfortunately for me, I have been riding solo for many years and so I do not have anyone to trade filming duties with. Drones would be cool but the resorts here do not allow them.

It's nice to have someone who is a decent rider, preferably close to your own skill and also has some basic camera knowledge/skill. My wife used to record me with the old gopro 2 camera but most of the footage she recorded of me didn't turn out well. Either I would go too fast for her and I would disappear from the video or it the video would shake to the point of being painful to watch.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Damaged said:


> Currently I am using the gopro 7 black. Probably the best well rounded camera. Yes battery totally sucks in the cold but I usually bring spare batteries. I also don't record the entire day because I know the vast majority of my footage is rubbish.
> 
> The best part of the new gopro 7 is the HYPERSMOOTH technology. It really makes a difference. It doesn't stabilize it to gimbal quality but it is definitely smoothes out the shakes. Helmet camera footage is almost always boring but at least it is no longer vomit inducing. I used to have the old gopro 2 before any stabilization and it was just so bad.
> 
> ...


You're shooting the POV footage in the wrong setting, try 1080p superview next time.


----------



## atlantadynasty (Jan 6, 2019)

Aztrailerhawk said:


> Go Pro battery no beuno. They should not advertise snowboarding. Very bad.


Ah batteries are sooo bad, I usually carry 3-4 extra to get through the day


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Has anybody tried a surf mouth mount for POV footage?

https://www.amazon.com/MyGo-Mouth-Mount-for-GoPro/dp/B00ODDO6A0/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

coloradodirtbag said:


> Has anybody tried a surf mouth mount for POV footage?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/MyGo-Mouth-Mount-for-GoPro/dp/B00ODDO6A0/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


:lol:
_Something_ about that is just *Wrong!* :facepalm3:
:laugh:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> :lol:
> _Something_ about that is just *Wrong!* :facepalm3:
> :laugh:


I think Gimbalgod uses a mouth mount when surfing.:laugh2:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> :lol:
> 
> _Something_ about that is just *Wrong!* :facepalm3:
> 
> :laugh:




EVERYTHING about that is so wrong!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Kenai said:


> chomps1211 said:
> 
> 
> > _Something_ about that is just *Wrong!*
> ...


Casey Willax films him POV footage by biting a surf floaty. Check out his most recent YouTube video.

I like the ability to throw it in my pocket when I’m not using it. Realistically I’d only whip this out in deep tree runs. Seems slightly better than a Telly Tubby mount.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

another option is to have someone go below you to a point where they have a good view of a stretch you will be riding and use an iPhone. It's a different POV looking up from a stationary position to a rider who is coming down to you. My wife did this recently and said she thought her hand was shaking but we looked at the footage and it's much smoother than she would have thought. I don't know if the iPhone has image stabilization built-in, but it seems like it might ??


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

deagol said:


> another option is to have someone go below you to a point where they have a good view of a stretch you will be riding and use an iPhone. It's a different POV looking up from a stationary position to a rider who is coming down to you. My wife did this recently and said she thought her hand was shaking but we looked at the footage and it's much smoother than she would have thought. I don't know if the iPhone has image stabilization built-in, but it seems like it might ??


Depends on the version - the newer ones definitely do. It’s also easy to throw that footage in iMovie and get some additional stabilization. 

The phone is also nice because the newer/better ones do have optical zoom so you can get some additional zoom while filming. As long as you know what you are doing you can adjust it while shooting.


----------



## theduke (Jan 11, 2019)

considering a gopro 7 after seeing the stabilization.


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

I just tried shooting with my iphone 6s and it stabilized the footage. i purposely shook the phone and it did a good job. You can also zoom in and out with the slider on the screen. Thanks deagol for mentioning the phone. I'm a professional videographer and never thought about using it


----------



## theduke (Jan 11, 2019)

rayt100 said:


> I just tried shooting with my iphone 6s and it stabilized the footage. i purposely shook the phone and it did a good job. You can also zoom in and out with the slider on the screen. Thanks deagol for mentioning the phone. I'm a professional videographer and never thought about using it


Do you use a waterproof case or anything?


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

theduke said:


> Do you use a waterproof case or anything?




I have mine in a quad lock case, but the case is not waterproof. The phones are reasonably water resistant and, absent dropping it in a pool of water, you should be fine. 

I actually dropped my iPhone 5 in a creek. 6’ deep for 24 hours. I fished it out and left in a bag of rice for a week. Amazingly it worked fine. It would charge, but the data would not sync via usb with the computer. Used it for almost another 6 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

theduke said:


> Do you use a waterproof case or anything?


I did a test shot in my house, but the phone should be fine cause I use it to text on the mountain. Unless it really wet snow ex Whistler I dont think you need a case. You could get one if your phone isn't water resistant or just want to be safe.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Aztrailerhawk said:


> Go Pro battery no beuno. They should not advertise snowboarding. Very bad.


No kidding.

I brought out my new to me 3+ today
With plans to get some deadly footy

Foot of fresh on top of a couple feet from the day before.
On my brand new Yes 420 Powder Hull 154

What a fucking joke, I got 6 clips.
5 of them are 1 second long.

As soon as i pressed record, it would shut off.


TT


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

*We pretty much just use our iphones*



rayt100 said:


> I just tried shooting with my iphone 6s and it stabilized the footage. i purposely shook the phone and it did a good job. You can also zoom in and out with the slider on the screen. Thanks deagol for mentioning the phone. I'm a professional videographer and never thought about using it


But iphone as bad battery wise, as the GoPro. The batteries cannot take the cold. They aren't out in the open like the GoPro, just out for the 30 second clip we take occasionally. But video quality is good enough for our bad riding.....


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

*We also in the iphone camp*



deagol said:


> another option is to have someone go below you to a point where they have a good view of a stretch you will be riding and use an iPhone. It's a different POV looking up from a stationary position to a rider who is coming down to you. My wife did this recently and said she thought her hand was shaking but we looked at the footage and it's much smoother than she would have thought. I don't know if the iPhone has image stabilization built-in, but it seems like it might ??


Except only thing more dangerous than calling last run is pulling out the camera.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

timmytard said:


> No kidding.
> 
> I brought out my new to me 3+ today
> With plans to get some deadly footy
> ...


Update for those interested in the Rylo. I took it out in the backcountry near our local hill. I shot a couple clips of runs, I think they were 4 and 8 minutes long. Then I pressed record on our run out. It took a continuous 22 minute clip and was not dead when we hit the car. I didn’t check the battery percentage when I stopped it, but I was reasonably impressed it was still going. Temps were right around freezing. 

Here’s a couple more clips just to show what you can do. This is all shot from a selfie-stick in my backpack. For quickly and easily sharing clips with friends. I remain very impressed. 
https://youtu.be/nzh7iljbmaY

And part of the runout - just to show again what the camera and a few minutes of easy editing can do. 
https://youtu.be/mm4eIv3AQ98


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Kenai said:


> Update for those interested in the Rylo. I took it out in the backcountry near our local hill. I shot a couple clips of runs, I think they were 4 and 8 minutes long. Then I pressed record on our run out. It took a continuous 22 minute clip and was not dead when we hit the car. I didn’t check the battery percentage when I stopped it, but I was reasonably impressed it was still going. Temps were right around freezing.
> 
> Here’s a couple more clips just to show what you can do. This is all shot from a selfie-stick in my backpack. For quickly and easily sharing clips with friends. I remain very impressed.
> https://youtu.be/nzh7iljbmaY
> ...


You really ride with a 2 foot pole sticking out of your backpack? What happens when that jawn catches a tree?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Dog needs a snowboard.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

coloradodirtbag said:


> You really ride with a 2 foot pole sticking out of your backpack? What happens when that jawn catches a tree?




Bad things, I assume, but better than if it is in your mouth like a ball gag. I would also expect bad things to happen crashing. Mostly I’ve been doing this to test what kind of footage I can get. I wouldn’t do it in areas with tight trees or where I expect I’m likely to take a hard fall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Kenai said:


> Bad things, I assume, but better than if it is in your mouth like a ball gag. I would also expect bad things to happen crashing. Mostly I’ve been doing this to test what kind of footage I can get. I wouldn’t do it in areas with tight trees or where I expect I’m likely to take a hard fall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair enough. Going to test out biting a surf floaty this weekend, I'll report back on the damage and how many people call me a ******!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

That Rylo footage, 1st clip especially, looks surreal. Definitely notice the distortion.
Coloradodirtbag's post was hilarious, images of Pulp Fiction come to mind..


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

deagol said:


> _*That Rylo footage, 1st clip especially, looks surreal.*_ Definitely notice the distortion.
> Coloradodirtbag's post was hilarious, images of Pulp Fiction come to mind..


If you like _surreal,..._
Skip to 6:23 in on this one. It is without a doubt one of the coolest effects I've seen. (...I assume it's from one of those Rylo, 360° cameras.) >


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

freshy said:


> I used to have such a drive to make vids and stuff, but that was when I was broke. Bought a Hero3 when it was still current, but that was long after the fire to create died out. After a few years of footage I still do not have much motivation to turn my boring looking footage into anything. It's boring because I'm too old to be doing tricks everywhere and dropping huge cliffs and doing park laps. Watching someone rip powder during a storm in trees is cool and all but after a minute you get the gist of it. Maybe I'm just too hard on my self?
> 
> Anyway I still have the Hero3 and a bag full of mounts and sticks getting a little use now and again. Never went full teletubby, but when on the helmet I liked to have it off to the side so my goggle is in the side of the shot. Can't stand watching shaky vids with nothing static to focus on, makes me wanna puke.
> 
> ...


Not true, I just bought one of those little gopro looking knock offs.
It has a screen on the back, that's why I bought it.

It is absolutely fucking garbage. It's not even close to a gopro, total garbage.

I have 1 OG gopro
2 gopro 2's 
And just picked up a gopro 3+

Here's my maiden voyage, with my new YES 420 Powder Hull.
Oh wait, here's a video after my run, from my phone.
Cause my new gopro was taking 1 second of video then shutting down, with TWO bars.


[ame]https://vimeo.com/310898353[/ame]


TT


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> If you like _surreal,..._
> Skip to 6:23 in on this one. It is without a doubt one of the coolest effects I've seen. (...I assume it's from one of those Rylo, 360° cameras.) >


can't see the video at all, just blank on my screen..:frown:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

deagol said:


> can't see the video at all, just blank on my screen..:frown:


Same here:nerd::nerd::nerd::nerd:


TT


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

Rip154 said:


> Been using a gopro session. Light, simple, works. Keep it in the pack or a pocket on the way up. Lasts long enough for a day and been using it in 20 negs w/o problems. Don't have it out all the time and poke the snow with it of course. The instructions and support is batship, but works fine when you know what to do. Mostly use a shoulderstrap mount.


Don't know if you want to go through the trouble but here's my setup. I dremeled out the housing and power the session with an external battery. I can shoot all day with a bigger battery. Yeah definitely keep it warm in pocket and you'll get more run time.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> If you like _surreal,..._
> Skip to 6:23 in on this one. It is without a doubt one of the coolest effects I've seen. (...I assume it's from one of those Rylo, 360° cameras.) >


That's pretty funny, I was just going to link this one. It does seem to be a Rylo cam. Edit: apparently it's a Insta360 One X Camera.





 Go to 18 seconds in. For some reason, when I link with the time, it no longer works, so starting at 18 seconds is worthless.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dunno why the YT embeds don't work on my laptop either. They work fine on mobile,... :shrug:

I took a mobile vid of the 3 second effect I was talking about. I'll embed it _and_ post a link to it. 

Heres the link:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=MAKrGYoQSmc






Hope it works...
:hairy:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Dunno why the YT embeds don't work on my laptop either. They work fine on mobile,... :shrug:
> 
> I took a mobile vid of the 3 second effect I was talking about. I'll embed it _and_ post a link to it.
> 
> ...


I was able to view the link this time . There is still a large blank area below it, looks like maybe the video was inserted 2 different ways into your post ??

If so, the 2nd one doesn't work for me


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

deagol said:


> can't see the video at all, just blank on my screen..:frown:


that's likely because this site requires Adobe Flash in order to play embedded youtube videos, and most browsers these days disable Flash because of the security issues (it's a sieve).

Go to youtube and search for Fwef_5_q5DY and you'll be able to watch it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've ordered a Rylo.

The biggest problem with the Drift (or any 'normal' camera, really) is that you have to frame the scene properly when recording. That means, at least for me, having the stick extended out quite a way, which reduces stability. With a 360 camera, you simply don't have to worry about it. You select the framing during editing.

I don't make 'action videos' to show off my snowboarding, mostly because my snowboarding is nothing special. But the times that I _have_ recorded myself, I've learned some important things.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it. :grin:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Donutz said:


> I've ordered a Rylo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looking forward to seeing what you shoot! I think you will find the editing shockingly easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

How much is one of those little 360 cameras?


TT


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

The Rylo site say $50 off until Jan 12. I notice everyone Amazon etc. has it for $449 now. The insta 360 that TJ was using is $399 but I saw it some place for $369. 

I use a chinese camera Yi 4k and it's as good as my Gopro session 5. Amazon has it around $200 and the batteries last.

Really like that ollie jump over the orange fence, those 2 guys watching you said we're not worthy, we're not worthy party on dude (Waynes World)


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

timmytard said:


> How much is one of those little 360 cameras?
> 
> 
> TT




At Christmas they were $399. If they are $50 off now I’d guess they have regular sales around that price point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

coloradodirtbag said:


> You really ride with a 2 foot pole sticking out of your backpack? What happens when that jawn catches a tree?




I recalled your question being “what happens when you crash” and thought I had your answer today. Good thing it was deep, soft pow!

https://youtu.be/LxXlH427-wE



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kenai said:


> I recalled your question being “what happens when you crash” and thought I had your answer today. Good thing it was deep, soft pow!
> 
> https://youtu.be/LxXlH427-wE
> 
> ...




I love that the dog was right there to make sure you were ok! :laugh: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> I love that the dog was right there to make sure you were ok! :laugh:


the dog was looking for his treat.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Sooooo…. the stitching with the Rylo camera is good, but far from perfect. Here's me using the short handle with the camera. I swear, my hand is perfectly normal-looking.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Okay, here are some videos taken with the Rylo. I was just experimenting with it, so don't expect art.

This is going up the chairlift on Seymour. I'm more or less just holding the camera on a stick out in front of me. Most of the POV movement is done using the video editor.

https://youtu.be/-7aICdK3NEo


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This one is done with the monopole sticking out of my backpack.

https://youtu.be/L8h8kLW8kQQ


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This one is done while holding the monopole in my trailing hand.

https://youtu.be/9w8XVBO_Kfs


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

And this is what the "raw" 360 video looks like.

https://youtu.be/HdXZTNRKXRo


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Edit: nvm - I see from the additional posts you’ve figured all that out!



Donutz said:


> Sooooo…. the stitching with the Rylo camera is good, but far from perfect.




It is definitely not perfect, but I’ve found the stitching is much less noticeable when the camera is 2’-4’ away. I don’t think the “everyday” stick is very useful if you want to get the invisible effect. 

Based on a YouTube review of some 360° cameras I got this monopod for a selfie stick. It is very sturdy and gets quite long. If I were looking to stick it in my jacket pocket I would probably get something lighter. 

Manfrotto Compact Extreme 2-in-1... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B018E5LYDY?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'm going to take it up to Whistler this week, test out several different selfie-sticks, and a helmet mount.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Donutz said:


> I'm going to take it up to Whistler this week, test out several different selfie-sticks, and a helmet mount.




I tested a front helmet mount out about 6”. It worked well as long as I wasn’t trying to look right back at my face because the stitch always looked crappy. The video I took of the skier crashing was with that mount. As stupid as it might look, I’d love to get a helmet mount out at least 18”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

I have been curious about the Rylo since it came out. I am not a huge fan of my gopro. Batteries always dying when its cold and never get great footage. If you had to compare the rylo to a gopro which do you prefer? How do you get the rylo footage to look like you are not holding a stick or anything?


----------



## Igor Magerov (Aug 8, 2019)

omg this is so amazing


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I kinda wanna give insta360 a try.
So far I have been using my GoPro4 Hero.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

speedjason said:


> I kinda wanna give insta360 a try.
> So far I have been using my GoPro4 Hero.


Make sure you get the cold weather battery. My experience with the insta360 one x, is that the original battery don't last in cold weather.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Snowdaddy said:


> Make sure you get the cold weather battery. My experience with the insta360 one x, is that the original battery don't last in cold weather.


Hey, if you have insta360 videos, how about posting them to this thread: https://www.snowboardingforum.com/photography-video-other-media/260775-rylo-360-camera.html

It would be cool to compare some output with the Rylo.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

So I got an Insta360 one X for early Christmas. It will be interesting to compare the output of the two cameras. Also the behavior of the batteries.


----------



## D_Andrei (Jun 13, 2019)

I bought me an early present also in the form of a GoPro Max 360. Can't wait to test it out on the slopes. I'll share if anything worth watching comes out of my crap editing skills. I have a feeling that I'll be disappointed with the battery in the cold


----------

